# Guess the Car



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok chaps this one was donated to me by a Forum Member -


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mazda MX5


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Jag xj220


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Porsche boxster


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Ford probe


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Aston Martin db7?


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

Lotus Elan?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

dont know but its got massive panel gaps


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was going to say the Jag 220, but since I've been beaten to it I'll go with Opel GT [the 1968-1973 model] as backup.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Or a Toyota mr2 mk2


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mazda RX 7 ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

No right guesses yet....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mercedes SLK, rear panel


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

haven't got a clue, to hard for me.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rover 75


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Renault Scenic??? 

Got a feeling its a Renault of some sort!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Renault Alpine a610


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Seat?
Possibly Altea??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just been out to stock up on stellas and the only handle I could see that was close was a jeep grand cherokee


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Nissan 200zx


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Renault megane coupe


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

NelsonS said:


> Nissan 200zx


Now I'm confused ... do you mean 200SX or 300ZX?


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> Now I'm confused ... do you mean 200SX or 300ZX?


I did mean 200sx but it's not with that door handle. Lol.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pittsy said:


> Just been out to stock up on stellas and the only handle I could see that was close was a jeep grand cherokee


Thought you was going to say the only handle you could see was the door handle for the fridge at the shop when you got your beers!!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Thought you was going to say the only handle you could see was the door handle for the fridge at the shop when you got your beers!!!


I was looking at every car we drove past :thumb:
I recognise the beer fridge handle every day of the week :devil:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

No still go right guesses


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> No still go right guesses


Gissa clue then whizzer?


----------



## GerryH (May 8, 2011)

Looks like an Infiniti handle but no idea on model from looking at the first pic.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

GerryH said:


> Looks like an Infiniti handle but no idea on model from looking at the first pic.


Beat me to it!
Infiniti QX80?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Infiniti FX50???


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Honda NSX


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Infiniti fx50
Actually. Don't think it is. The door handles the wrong way round. F knows.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> Gissa clue then whizzer?


Next Clues


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nissan Leaf


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Nissan Leaf?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Infinity qx50 hybrid


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

As above! Nissan leaf


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

ardandy said:


> BMW i3


Shark fin aerials


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Lexus 4x4 hybrid?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm also calling Leaf.

In fact it is a Leaf.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

J306TD said:


> Nissan Leaf


Well done Winner -

Pm me your address and ill stick something in the post to you


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Well done Winner -
> 
> Pm me your address and ill stick something in the post to you


Wow thanks Whizzer. PM sent


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What happened with the last guess the car?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

possul said:


> What happened with the last guess the car?


Nobody on the Forum Guessed Right but somebody did on Facebook - IT was a Bentley S2 :thumb:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Grrr! I was beaten by seconds....
Well done dude. :thumb:


----------

